# Airwalkrr's Age of Worms



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2007)

I am about to wrap up my Age of Worms home campaign and I have had so much fun running it that I would like to give it another go. I have learned a number of things from the first time around that I believe will help me in running it again. So, without further ado, here is the good stuff.

*Campaign Setting:* Greyhawk
*Number of Players:* 4
*Campaign Date:* 5th of Reaping, 595 CY
*Ability Scores:* Roll 4d6, drop the lowest, and repeat for a total of six times. Roll three sets of ability scores and choose one set. Arrange as desired. Roll on invisible castle.
*Race:* Standard races from the PH only.
*Class:* Choose from the following: archivist, ardent, barbarian, bard, beguiler, binder, cleric, crusader, divine mind, dragonfire adept, dragon shaman, dread necromancer, druid, duskblade, factotum, favored soul, fighter, hexblade, knight, lurk, monk, paladin, psion, psychic warrior, ranger, rogue, scout, shadowcaster, soulknife, spellthief, spirit shaman, sorcerer, swashbuckler, swordsage, truenamer, warblade, warlock, warmage, wilder, wizard.
*Feats:* Any feat from the PH or EPH. Other feats require prior approval.
*Spells/Powers:* Any spell/power from the PH or EPH. Other spells or powers require research.
*Equipment:* Average starting equipment.
_Availability:_ In general, PCs may purchase any mundane (non-magical) item worth 3,000 gp or less (subject to gp limit of the community the PCs are in). Consummable magic items such as scrolls and potions are usually available as long as they are under the gp limit of the community. However, other items must usually be commissioned by paying half the value of the item up front. A successful Gather Information check is usually required to find a crafter able to make the item. Mundane items outside the PH are available on a case-by-case basis.
*Hit Points:* Max at 1st. Average each level thereafter.
*Prestige Classes:* All prestige classes must be approved on a case-by-case basis. Also see house rules.
*Age, Height, Weight:* All characters begin at adult age, no older, though I will track campaign time in case your character ages to the next category. I prefer height and weight be generated randomly.
*Alignment:* Any, although divine casters must adhere to the allowable alignments of their patron (see below).
*Religion:* Choose your patron from this list. If you are a cleric, then you must select your domains from this list as well. All divine casters must choose a patron deity (except spirit shamans) from this list and adhere to the cleric alignment (CAL) restrictions listed. There are no unaffiliated divine casters in my Greyhawk (except spirit shamans).
*Variant Class Abilities/Substitution Levels/etc.:* I will allow most of these but run them by me first.

*House Rules:*
-_Alternate Favored Classes:_ Dwarves and half-orcs may choose any class that has a good base attack bonus progression as a favored class. Elves may choose any class that grants arcane spells as a favored class. Gnomes may choose bard, wizard (illusionist), beguiler, or shadowcaster. Halflings may choose any class that has 6 skill points or more per level.
-_Multiclass Characters:_ I expect multiclassing to be roleplayed. Any build that would involve an experience point penalty is not allowed. I will not allow multiclassing that seems to be motivated by cherry-picking.
-_Prestige Classes:_ A character may not gain levels in a second prestige class until finishing the first prestige class.
-_Experience Points:_ I will track XP and inform you when you level up. Leveling up requires at least 8 hours of uninterrupted rest. When crafting magic items, you may spend any amount of XP you want, even if it takes you below your previous level. It will never result in a lost level. You may even use XP to scribe scrolls at character creation (please inform me if you do so).
-_Skills:_ At 1st level, you may trade a number of class skills equal to your Intelligence modifier from your base class for any skill of your choice. The skills selected become part of the class skill list for that class for the life of your character.
-_Hexblade:_ Curse is a swift action. May use curse once per day per hexblade level + Cha mod.
-_Marshal:_ Minor aura bonus is capped at 1/2 marshal level (minimum +1).
-_Shadowcaster:_ Gain bonus mysteries based on Int. Assign bonus mysteries to any mystery of the appropriate level. Once made, this choice may not be changed.
-_Swashbuckler:_ Gain +1d6 sneak attack at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and 20th.
-_Truenamer:_ Truespeak DC = 9 + utterance level + (CR x 2)
-_Warblade:_ 3/4 BAB and d10 HD.
-_Retraining:_ As per the PH2, but use the retraining costs indicated on page 194. Retraining downtime cannot be used for adventuring or other activity.
-_Dead Levels:_ PCs may use the material within these articles: Dead Levels and Dead Levels II.
-_Death and Resurrection:_ Raise dead and resurrection do not have a costly material component and do not cause a loss of experience points or levels. Instead the character suffers the loss of one point of Constitution permanently and must succeed on a DC 10 Fortitude save or not survive the resurrection process. True resurrection works normally.
-_Polymorph Errata and Subschool:_ I use the polymorph errata and the polymorph subschool rules from PH2 and Complete Mage. I've created a document that is a summation of the new rules (see below). They make polymorphing much easier to deal with.
-_Glitterdust:_ Targets who fail their save are dazzled (not blinded) for the spell's duration.
-_Heroes' Feast:_ This spell has a 250 gp material component for both the divine and arcane version.
-_Animated Shield:_ This enhancement functions as the dancing weapon ability, only the shield does not attack.
-_Item Creation:_ You may craft a scroll, potion, wand, staff, dorje, tattoo, power stone or psi crown of any spell or power you know as long as you have the necessary feat. Craft Rod, Forge Ring, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Universal Item, and Craft Cognizance Crystal allows you to choose three items of that type that you know how to craft. If the item can be improved, you must know how to craft the lesser item before you can craft the greater item. You know how to craft one additional item of that type for each rank in Knowledge (arcana) or Knowledge (psionics) (whichever is appropriate) you possess. Craft Magic Arms & Armor and Craft Psionic Arms & Armor work similarly regarding enhancement bonuses and special abilities.

*Special Note*
The Appraise skill is a valuable tool in my campaigns for ensuring you get wealthy. Whenever you examine any object that may have monetary value, I will roll an Appraise check for you and inform you if you discover the item is valuable. Wholesale looting of dungeons and taking everything but the kitchen sink is impractical in most cases.

*Character Submisstion Guidelines*
I prefer for character creation to be done privately. Therefore I ask that you either email me your character or post it within an sblock. If you wish to discuss who will fill general roles in the party however, that is perfectly fine, as long as you stop short of discussing actual character details. Stating that you wish to play a combat mage is preferred to saying you will be a sorcerer with magic missile and burning hands. You may discuss background to the extent that each of you lives within the mining community of Diamond Lake and has probably had at least minimal interaction with each other at some point. The nature of this interaction can be developed by you as thoroughly or as scantily as you desire. If you wish, your characters may be good friends or they may be loners who come together.

*New Characters*
Whenever a new character joins the campaign, that character must be 1st level and follow character creation as described above. The character will eventually catch up in level with the other players as the XP system is self-correcting so that eventually the players all even out to the same level. This rule encourages players to stick with their original characters and also creates a more organic feel to the game. It also means that after a certain point, the players that be will be on their own. It would be difficult to try to keep a 1st level character alive in a group of 10th level characters. This actually works really well with the style of the campaign. For players who find themselves disliking their characters and wishing to change more than retraining will allow, I am willing to allow quests for character rebuilds as per the PH2, but I will only allow such a rebuild once in each character's career.

The Player's Guide to Diamond Lake is purely optional, although it will certainly add to your enjoyment of several adventures. Every player should read "The Latest Gossip in Diamond Lake" however, as it provides your introduction to the campaign. A Map of Diamond Lake is also available if you like.

*Edit:* I forgot to add one thing. I will use Action Points for this campaign with a twist. Instead of gaining action points based on your level, you gain an action point each time you defeat a challenge with a CR higher than your level. You can earn three types of action points: 1) Add to a Roll, 2) Special Action, or 3) Improve Feat. The nature of action points earned from an encounter is random. Most action points will be type 1. A few will be type 2 and rarely some will be type 3. I will inform you whenever you earn action points. Additionally, each time you complete a chapter in the Age of Worms, you gain an action point type of your choice.

Edit: Made a slight change to retraining above.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

I'ld like to try Playing one of these Adventure Paths.. I DM'd the "Shackled City" Path for my RL Group and it was fairly fun, wanna see what the other side of the table's like for these adventures.

I'm thinking of playing a Warlock.. Haven't gotten to play one in a while and they're OH so fun at.. well, ANY level.


----------



## Someone (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope you don't take it the wrong way, but be aware that it's very rare for a pbp campaing to last more than a couple adventures, let alone a whole campaing (or enough time to be high level enough to get prestige classes). Even then, I can't pass the opportunity to play a ToB class; I'm thinking on a Swordsage, maybe focused on unarmed attacks (more roguish-monkish than a heavy hitter, so the party would need a character good at dealing damage). In any case, the rolls for character creation are here, here and here (I'll take the first)



> I prefer for character creation to be done privately. Therefore I ask that you either email me your character or post it within an sblock




Could you post your e-mail? If you're worried about spam, you can use the format whatever (at) whatever (dot) whatever.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2007)

My email is theojudd [at] tamu [dot] edu.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2007)

Ooh... If I wasn't running this RL, I'd so be jumping on this.  

Of course, at the pace we're going, I wonder if the PbP would get further faster.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 7, 2007)

airwalkrr,

I'm interested in playing if you're looking for players.  I'd like to give a Wizard a go but I'm happy to play something else if you want.  I'll send you an e-mail.

At the moment I haven't read any of the AoW adventures and I only have a general idea about what the campaign is about from having read posts on the General Forum here on EN World.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

Sure thing, Olaf. Having a passing knowledge is quite alright as many of those things you will learn quickly anyway. Feel free to play whatever you'd like. I would recommend a balanced party with a priest, mage, warrior, and scout, but you can feel free to play whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

The Warlock I'm planning on works as a main damage dealer and a scout.. though it takes a few levels before he's good at both.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 9, 2007)

Below are my ability score rolls.  I'll get back to you with a completed character concept

7 9 11 12 12 18 +3
6 7 10 13 16 17  +3
8 10 11 13 13 17  +5


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2007)

I probably shouldn't start a new game, but as a Greyhawk junkie having a keen interest in AoW, I want to at least give it some thought. 

Here's my rolls:
14,11,16,5,11,11

5,8,13,13,12,7[/url]

4,11,10,9,8,12

wow


----------



## Insight (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, what the heck.  I tried running AoW for my home group, but it didn't take.  But I would like to play in it sometime.

Here are my rolls:
17 16 11 11 10 13 
13 10 16 12 13 15 
12 9 14 11 14 11 

Not bad overall.  I'd be inclined to take the first set of rolls at this point.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2007)

I perused your houserules linked in your signature.  Are you using those for this campaign.  They contain significant changes.

Would you recommend against multi-classed PCs, considering the retraining rules?  Are you anticipate the PCs having the down time to retrain during the adventure w/o slowing everyone else up?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I probably shouldn't start a new game, but as a Greyhawk junkie having a keen interest in AoW, I want to at least give it some thought.
> 
> Here's my rolls:
> 14,11,16,5,11,11
> ...




You can re-roll those last two since they aren't playable.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2007)

#2 take 2:  17, 8,14,14,14,8

#3 take 2:  12,12,15,13,10,17

much better.  Thanks, Airwalkrr


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll submit a half-orc ranger.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2007)

With that last set you rolled that would probably be a pretty decent character.


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2007)

That half orc will be much more charismatic than my character, that's for sure.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Michael+Kane

Stat block I'll be taking is the 2nd one.  Here's rough draft of character #'s; background and finished Char will be done shortly.

[sblock]

I was originally planning on a Monk/Warlock with Vow of Poverty who's reformed and is now doing his very best to erase the taint of evil.  He'd Eventually be heading towards the Enlightened Spirit prestige class from Complete Mage(It's a prestige class designed for good warlocks, been wanting to try it out).
However, I then thought that maybe that require's a little too much approval (Vow of Poverty and Enlightened Spirit).

 
If not, then I've really been looking forward to playing it.  Otherwise, my submission would be something like this: 

Michael Kane	
Human Warlock 1 
AL: CG HT: 5'10" WT: 145 Hair: Short, Spikey, Black Eyes: Green/Hazel

STR: 16 (+X)
DEX: 16 (+X)
CON: 9 (-1)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 11 (+0)
CHA: 17 (+3)

HP: 5 (1d6-1) AC: 19
Saves: FORT: -1(0 base - 1 con)  REF: +3(0 base + 3 dex) WILL: +3(2 base + 1 wis)
Init: +3

Bab: 0
Attacks: 
Long Sword + 3, 1d8+3 damage
Eldritch Blast + 3, 1d6 damage, Range: 60'

Skills(Total/Ranks):[XX Points] 


Feats: [2] Combat Casting, 

Class Features: Detect Magic, Invocations, Eldritch Blast

Invocations: ?

Languages: Common, 

Equipment: 
Long sword 
Heavy Wood Shield 
Chain Shirt

[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's my age/height/weight rolls.  You said you'd prefer it be random.  Actually ,though, that gives me a 5'5" height, 220 lb weight.  This is obese & not my style.  If you don't mind, I'll change that.

My half-orc ranger will be strong and fast.  A good archer and able to deliver a powerful melee attack.  He'll also be stealthy.  With his darkvision then, he'll be a great scout.  He will lack a good AC & HPs & Charisma.  Thus he might be best teamed with a combat-oriented cleric and a social rogue.  But whatever.  Airwalkrr will chose the best team.  I'm just putting forth a PC I'm excited to play.

I'll stat him out below.  I see him as having been hired by one of the mine owners or the mayor as a guard/scout.  He would be somewhat loyal to that person, as otherwise he would have nothing, I figure.  I also have some other ideas on his background to integrate him more into the setting.  I'll email you those, airwalkrr, and we can discuss if they're practical.

I can't finish it now.  I'll come back & edit this post.

Solomon Kreel half orc ranger
[sblock]

```
Name: Solomon Kreel
Class: Ranger
Race: Half-orc
Region of Origin: 
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Action Points: 0
Deity: 

Str: 17 	 Level: 1.............. XP: 0
Dex: 17 	 BAB: +1		HP:  9 (1d8+1)
Con: 12 	 Grapple: +4 	 
Int: 10 	 Speed: 30'	      Stat Increases:
Wis: 13	 Init: +3............... 
Cha: 8 	 ACP: -2		

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+4	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	17
Touch:	13	Flatfooted: 14

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+3	+2	+1	--
Ref:	+5	+2	+3	--
Will:	+1	+0	+1	--
Notes:

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Great sword		+4	2d6+4	19-20/x2	------
Longbow			+4	1d8+X	20/x3	        ------
Throwing Axe(melee)	+3	1d6+2	20/x2   	------
Throwing Axe(thrown).........+4      1d6+2   20/x2            10 ft
Notes:

Languages: Common, orc

Abilities: Track, favored enemy(reptilian humanoids), animal empathy(+0), darkvision, favored class:  Ranger

Feats:  Power Attack

Skill Points: 24	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Climb		1	 0	+3	-2	
Handle Animal      0     1    -1	
Hide.............5	 4	+3	-2
Jump		1	 0	+3	-2		
K (dungeoneering) 1	 1	+0
K (nature).......1	 1 	+0
Listen...........3            2            1
Move Silently	 5	 4	 3	-2
Heal		 4	 3 	 1
Spot		 5	 4	 1
Survival	 5	 4	 1	

Notes:

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Chain Shirt.............100gp	25lb
Greatsword		50gp	 8lb
Throwing Axe		 8gp	 2lb
Longbow			75gp	 3lb
Quiver/20 arrows........1gp	 3lb
Backpack..................2gp	 2lb
2 days rations		 1gp	 2lb
Fishhook................. .1gp	 --
Signal whistle		.8gp	 --
Empty sack		.1gp	 .5lb
50 foot silk rope.......10gp	 5lb


Total Weight: 48.5lb	Money:  0 gp 0 sp 0 cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	 86	173	260	XXX	XXX

Age: 20
Height: 5'5'' 
Weight: 220 lbs
Eyes: black
Hair: dark grey
Skin: dark orange
```

*Appearance*: Solomon Kreel is short and very stocky.  Broad and powerfully muscled, he still moves with an easy grace.  He wears his black hair in thick dreadlocks that fall to his shoulders.

*Personality*:  Solomon is reserved.  Having been treated like an social inferior all his life, he is slow to open to others, but very loyal to those who have been kind to him.  He loves the outdoors, where he can excell in tracking, ambushing, and guarding.

*Background*:  Solomon isn't sure who his parents were.  He grew up in the Bronzeword Lodge, having been taken in as a child by Nogwier after having been discovered in the camp of some orc raiders.  The rangers and druids of the order raised him, and Solomon was an able pupil.  He learned to fight and track, and found a home with the others of the order.  He worked, scouting and patrolling the area, particularly the swamps, where he learned much about the ways of the lizardfolks.

On his occasional visits to Diamond Lake, he has met Dannath, the only daughter of Lazare, the former chessmaster.  He has become secretly fascinated with her, and now tries to make excuses to visit the town to see her.

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Here's my age/height/weight rolls.  You said you'd prefer it be random.  Actually ,though, that gives me a 5'5" height, 220 lb weight.  This is obese & not my style.  If you don't mind, I'll change that.




Depends on how strong he is actually. Half-orcs are heavier because they have a lot more muscle mass. Think of him as being broad-shouldered and really ripped. But if you don't like that idea, you can make him average weight for his height.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2007)

Is there still room in this one?  If so, roll 1,  roll 2,  and roll 3

I'll take set 2, I'd like to try a beguiler.  But I'd be content to fill whatever role is needed.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 12, 2007)

Jemal and Manzanita are the only two who have locked in their spots. There are currently two slots remaining. It is open season on those slots until I receive two good character submissions. We have a half-orc ranger and a human warlock so a beguiler would probably be a useful addition. It does not bring anything really redundant to the table which is good.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Jemal and Manzanita are the only two who have locked in their spots. There are currently two slots remaining. It is open season on those slots until I receive two good character submissions. We have a half-orc ranger and a human warlock so a beguiler would probably be a useful addition. It does not bring anything really redundant to the table which is good.




On the one hand, YAY I'm in for sure!! OTOH, that means you didn't go for my alternate idea   oh well, I'll try it in another game. 

And I agree, i'ld love to work with a beguiler.

So people, shall we begin discussing how/if our characters get along and/or know (of) each other?


----------



## Someone (Mar 12, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Jemal and Manzanita are the only two who have locked in their spots. There are currently two slots remaining. It is open season on those slots until I receive two good character submissions. We have a half-orc ranger and a human warlock so a beguiler would probably be a useful addition. It does not bring anything really redundant to the table which is good.




Is my character discarded, then?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 12, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> Is my character discarded, then?




Sorry. I apologize for forgetting you. Your swordsage is fine. So that means we have one spot open in the party.

Also, Olaf the Stout is working on a character currently. So if he beats anyone to it, he will get the spot. Other players will receive a spot as an alternate in case a player drops out.


----------



## Someone (Mar 12, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Sorry. I apologize for forgetting you. Your swordsage is fine.




No need to apologize. Given Manzanita's character, my own seems a bit redundant, being another stealthy, melee oriented character who is about as stealthy but worse at combat; so I understood that you were looking for a more diverse party. But if I'm in, that's great.


----------



## Insight (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to bow out of this one.  Good luck with the game.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> No need to apologize. Given Manzanita's character, my own seems a bit redundant, being another stealthy, melee oriented character who is about as stealthy but worse at combat; so I understood that you were looking for a more diverse party. But if I'm in, that's great.




I didn't see your character.  I guess you emailed it.  Sorry if I muscled into your turf there.  I guess we just need a good healer then.  I've never heard of a swordsage.  Perhaps that's for the best.  I'll just have to find out over time IC.

It will be nice to game with you two.  We've been in several games together before, though it's been awhile for Jemal.  We probably havent' been in a game together since 2003!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2007)

I updated my PC more.  I think he's ready to go.  Thanks for your email feedback, Airwalkrr.


----------



## Someone (Mar 12, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I didn't see your character.  I guess you emailed it.  Sorry if I muscled into your turf there.




It's no big deal. Being both able of scouting, probably they'll make a god team, having the warriors in the team able to sneak upon the enemy and bash it (a big difference with the "rogue scouting ahead" scenario) and my character will be much more effective at combat as he adquires a couple levels and important feats and class features.

Now as you sy we only lack a healer, or we could go LEW style as soon we find a Cure Wounds wand you can use.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, Warlocks are great with UMD, so if we get a wand, I can cover that too, and I'd have no problem hanging around with a couple'a sneaks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2007)

I should have my beguiler turned in tonight, AFB ATM, he's a gnome by the way


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

*Finished Character and feats questions*

Here is my character, but I have some feat questions.  Are these feats okay(it is just a list of possible ones)?  Shape Soulmeld(Illusion Veil)(MoI), Extraordinary concentration(CAv), Mobile Spellcasting(CAv)Midnight metamagic(MoI), Bonus Essentia, (MoI), Mastery of Twisted Shadow (PGtE), Mastery of Dreams(PGtE) and any of the luck feats from CS.  I realize some are from Eberron, but I wasn't sure if you would convert some setting feats to fit Greyhawk or just say we can't use them because they weren't specifically disallowed.  The only PrC I would like would be Shadowcraft mage from Races of Stone.  I will edit this post tomorrow once I get a background

[sblock=Barwann]Barwann
Gnome Beguiler 1
XP: 0

Str 11 (+0) 
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 17 (+3)
Int 16 (+3) 
Wis 11 (+0)
Cha 15 (+2) 

Size: Small
HP: 9
BAB: +0
Init: +2
Move: 20’

AC: 16 (+3 armor +2 dex +1 size)	(FF:14, Touch: 13)
Saves:
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +2

Attacks:
Melee: +1 Shortsword, 1d4, 19-20/x2
Ranged:  +3 Sling, 1d3, 20/x2, 50’
Ranged: +3 Acid Flask, 1d6, 20/x2, 10’

Feats: 
Spell Focus(Illusion)

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+7/4)
Bluff (+6/4)
Concentration (+7/4)
Diplomacy(+6/4)
Disable Device (+7/4)
Hide (+5/0)
Knowledge(Arcana) (+7/4)
Listen (+2/0)
Move Silently (+1/0)
Search (+7/4)
Spot (0/0)
Open lock (+6/4)
Use Magic Device (+6/4)

Languages Known:
Common
Gnome
Goblin
Dwarven
Elven 



Class Features:
Trapfinding
Armored mage



Spells per day(DC,+2 if illusion)
(13)0:  5
(14)1:  4

Spells Known
0:  Standard Beguiler
1:  Standard Beguiler

Racial features:
+2 con, -2 str
Low light vision
Weapon Familiarity
+2 on saves vs. illusions
+1 DC on illusion spells
+1 to attack kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs giants
+2 racial bonus on listen checks
+2 racial bonus on craft(alchemy) checks
Spell-like abilities:  1/day speak with animals (burrowing mammals only dur 1 min), 1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation.  CL 1st DC= 10+chr mod+spell level


Equipment:
Studded leather armor
Short sword
Sling
Sling bulletss(20)
Backpack
Bedroll
Soap
Whetstone
Waterskin
2 Flasks Acid
2 Sunrods
12gp
1sp
8cp
[/sblock]

[sblock=personality/background]Barwann is a prankster with a silver tongue.  If there any situations his mouth can't get him out of, he'll use his spells.  Although not evil, he'll do what it takes to get what he wants, he's far from stupid, so he won't get in over his head though.  You're only a liar if you get caught after all.  Barwann arrived in Diamond Lake after his mouth got him in trouble, some local powerful person saw his talents and convinced him to work for them(up to you who this is airwalkrr).  After Barwann's "contract" with this person expired, Barwann settled in the town, mostly as an entertainer, using his illusions to bring some happiness to the town.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright, looks like we have our party. I would prefer a few minor adjustments be made before moving on, but on the whole it looks like we are ready. The party consists of 

Norbac Odrog, male human swordsage - played by Someone
Solomon Kreel, male half-orc ranger - played by Manzanita
Michael Kane, male human warlock - played by Jemal
Barwann, [sex?] gnome beguiler - played by Evolution KB

Below are some adjustments I would prefer be made before we begin.

[sblock=Jemal]Aside from the fact that your character's name has the exact same pronunciation as that of a popular actor, it does not have a proper fantasy feel to it. I would be fine if you could adopt a variation on the name Michael such as Makael or Machel.[/sblock]

[sblock=EvolutionKB]Extraordinary Concentration and Mobile Spellcasting are fine, but the Incarnum and Eberron feats are not. Additionally, I have had the misfortune of seeing the shadowcraft mage in play and it is simply too powerful for my tastes. The cloak of shadow ability is too good. I would be willing to allow it only upon the following condition; the cloak of shadow ability would only be in effect when casting an illusion spell and the duration would last until the beginning of your next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock]Barwann is male and worships Wee Jas, alignment CN.  I'll take your rewrite of shadowcraft mage, it does sound pretty powerful, and the concealment lasting only one round is fine with me.  Once I get my first advanced learning will Power Word:  Pain (from Races of the Dragon) be okay?[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2007)

stylin', ready to go.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutonKB]CN is not an appropriate alignment for a worshipper of Wee Jas as it is the polar opposite of her alignment. Boccob would be a much better choice. If you want to learn power word pain, you will have to research it since it is not in the PH or EPH. Otherwise, you will have to stick to the PH for your advanced learning spells.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock]Oh yeah, totally forgot about the differing alignment thing, but I thought it was only for clerics.  Boccob is good.  Oh well.  I'll probably end up researching Power word: pain, it will help me get a little offensive power at the lower levels.  Am I going to have to research spells from the beguiler list that are in the PHBII?  They are a pretty good chunk of their spells known.[/sblock]

Added personality/background to character post above.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]I think Michael's a very good mideival style name, I don't see why people insist that names be weird sounding to be 'fantasy'.. "James, Jonathon, Thomas, William, Michael"  not only are these not new names, they sound formal and interesting.  
A Warlock named Michael Kane sounds much more interesting than "Mach the warlock"
I don't make up weird or nonsensical names for my characters, unless they fit (If i were playing an elf, for example).  If the problem is that it sounds the same as Mr Caine's name, well.. Coincedence DOES happen.  I happen to know 3 people in my city of 200,000 that have the same first+last name as me.. NOT counting my father.  

In short, if it's a problem I guess I could make way for someone else, I have enough trouble coming up with names for characters, by the time I do, that's the CHARACTER to me, not just a name.  I'ld have to design a different character to change the name.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring as an alternate for this group. Here are the ability score rolls I recieved:
Ability score group 1: 11, 11, 15, 11, 8, 16
Ability score group 2: 10, 14, 9, 14, 14, 15
Ability score group 3: 14, 9, 10, 13, 15, 17

I would use set number 3 out of these and I'd like to try playing a Psion, but I see a Cleric would really be useful as well for some party healing. Hmmm. I'll have to think it over a bit then I'll get busy with character creation (tomorrow probably) and post or e-mail it as soon as I can. Let me know if you'd rather have a Cleric or a Psion as a backup!


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]You may cast the PH2 spells on the beguiler list.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jemal]The Hero Builder's Guidebook best sums up my opinion on the matter. To quote: 

*"Don't #1: No Bobs.* When naming your character, avoid everyday names like Jim, Betty, Dave, Sue, or Bob. The D&D world is a fantasy place, where magic is real and humans are only one of many races. In other words, it's not like the real world.

Fantasy names are an important part of the distancing effect. The disharmony between a fantasy world and familiar real-world names works only with the latter are used for deliberate comic effect. Thus, Finieous Fingers's sidekicks were named Fred and Charly, Monty Python's King Arthur and his knights meet a wizard called Tim, and so forth. Be warned that such references to the real world break the mood of the game and are only appropriate to parodies."

My greatest difficulty with the name Michael Kaine is that it resembles the RL actor. But even if you were to simply call him Michael, the name has too much association with the biblical archangel Michael. In the Darkhawk campaign, I saw the name of Sir Jonathon as at least fitting to the concept of a knight. Michael is not a name that fits a warlock. Perhaps you could simply call him Kaine. That, along with the association with biblical Cain would probably be more appropriate given the dark nature of the warlock.[/sblock]

Phoenix, a cleric would probably be more useful to the existing group. But feel free to play a psion if that is your desire.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like I missed out on a spot then.    

In reply to my e-mail about not being able to submit a character for a couple of days you told me there was no hurry.  I didn't know that I needed to beat other people in submitting my character in order to lock in my spot.

Regardless of that here are my 3 invisible castle rolls 

13, 15, 16, 11, 10, 14

12, 15, 17, 15, 17, 9

15, 13, 14, 16, 8, 12

I would take the middle roll.

Strength: 12
Dexterity: 17
Constitution:15
Intelligence: 17
Wisdom: 15
Charisma: 9

I was going to be playing a Wizard.  Let me know if I should bother posting any more info or if I'm just wasting my time.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

Olaf: replied to you via email.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=airwalker]I'll argue you on the fact that it's a Fitting and fantasy styled name for eternity, because I believe it is, it's the most fitting warlockian name I've ever seen, and nobody elses opinions will change that _fact_.  I WILL change the name to keep things civil, but I am in no way admiting it is anything less than the best warlock name I have ever seen anybody come up with.  That's why I use it.  The first time I introduced him to a group, such was their thoughts as well.

I will not, however, simply use Caine/Kayne/etc b/c that's flagrantly stealing a name. (The fact that it resemble the incredible Mr Caine was pointed out to me after I had first been playing the character for about 4 months, btw.)  I could as easily call him Lucifer... that would be befitting of a warlock, too

However, I believe Humans should have both first and last names unless there's a reason for them to be single, which I don't have, and they should say something about the character without being corny or gibberish.  I'll try to come up with something.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick question concerning a cleric build... Are they restricted armor-wise per the info in the deities list you linked to? For example, a cleric of Pelor can wear nothing beyond chainmail? Thanks for the info.

I should be able to submit the cleric tomorrow since all I have left to do is purchase equipment and name her.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]You sound offended. Please understand I mean no offense. I can respect the fact that you think the name is perfectly fine and you are entitled to your opinion. But I am the DM and my opinion is that names based on real world names usually disrupt the suspension of disbelief. You do not need to change your opinion, but you do need to change your character's name if you want to play in my game. I was not trying to change your opinion so much as describe to you my point of view so that you realize I do have reasons and that it is nothing capricious or personal.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Quick question concerning a cleric build... Are they restricted armor-wise per the info in the deities list you linked to? For example, a cleric of Pelor can wear nothing beyond chainmail? Thanks for the info.
> 
> I should be able to submit the cleric tomorrow since all I have left to do is purchase equipment and name her.




You need not be confined by the armor restrictions in that document, merely the domain choices and alignments as I noted. However, I encourage you to adhere to the armor restrictions for roleplaying reasons since it represents certain priestly oaths and I may even give you bonus XP if you do (not a promise, but a possibility).


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

I made a minor change to the way retraining works, basically just following the PH2 a little more closely.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 15, 2007)

Character e-mailed airwalkrr.  Let me know if you want any more information or if there are any changes that you would like me to make.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Everything looks good to go. I will start up the thread sometime in the next week.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 16, 2007)

I also e-mailed you the info for my alternate character, a cleric of Pelor. Right now, it's just bare bones character. But I'll be working up some personality to add for if she's needed later.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2007)

Would everyone do me a favor and head over to the D&D miniatures gallery and choose a miniature to represent your character? I will be using the mini images to represent characters on dundjinni maps. If you wish, I will select one that seems appropriate myself, but you may select it if you wish. Please indicate to me which miniature you wish to use or that you wish me to pick one.


----------



## Someone (Mar 16, 2007)

The halfling sneak







will be perfect if you scale him up a bit. Thought the longstrider ranger would be also cool:






but the sword is too long.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's the best I could find to represent Sharlea Lightbringer...


----------



## Someone (Mar 16, 2007)

Sword problem solved:


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2007)

here's one for Solomon.  I'm getting psyched about this game.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> Sword problem solved:




Do you prefer this one or the halfling sneak?


----------



## Someone (Mar 16, 2007)

The last one, not the halfing sneak.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2007)

I like the gnome trickster from blood war (how do I get the image to show up?)


----------



## Someone (Mar 16, 2007)

There are at least two ways:

Right click on the image and select "save as". Now you have the image in your computer, and now all you have to do is to upload it as an attached file. You'll find the button for uploading images when you're posting a reply in the thread, if you click the "new reply" button (not doing a Quick reply) This will create a thumbnail that leads to the larger image.

Another way is to right click on the image and select "properties". You'll see, among other things, the image's URL. Highlight the URL, right click on the selected text and click "copy". Now come to the boards and paste the URl between image codes; image codes are (img)(/img), only with square brackets -> [ ] instead of round ones (so it should be something similar to (img)imageurl(/img) , but again with square brackets) This will load the image directly in the post.


----------



## Someone (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyway, here's the gnome trickster:


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 17, 2007)

Phoenix8008: Jemal has not replied for several days nor has he posted a pic for his character. If I do not hear back from him by midnight on Sunday, I will give you his spot.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 17, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]  As I will be using a lot of illusions, how are do you interpret the "interaction" part of a saving throw with illusions?  Also, will I be limited to PHB spells using shadow invocation/conjuration?  Could I research spells from other books to add them to my available spells to mimic?[/sblock]

Everybody else:  Do we want to start figuring out how well we know each other?


----------



## Someone (Mar 17, 2007)

According to the background I emailed Airwalkrr my character (Norbac) was born in Diamond Lake and grew up there to be a "bad influence" and doing his share of petty crime. However he left the town when still very young and he's living outside (but not too far) and coming back now and then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 17, 2007)

My character(Barwann)wouldn't be opposed to helping to joining in your deeds, illusions make mighty good distractions  I'd be able to talk us out of any trouble as well(I'd hope).


----------



## Someone (Mar 17, 2007)

He'll probably discover that Norbac has become quite boring lately, always thinking on his training on some freaky Baklunish martial art.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 18, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Phoenix8008: Jemal has not replied for several days nor has he posted a pic for his character. If I do not hear back from him by midnight on Sunday, I will give you his spot.




Airwalkrr, I replied to your e-mail and resent the file in a more common format. As to the above, I'll keep checking back to see if I'm needed. Tonight is my RL gaming night for the week so I gotta go get ready for that!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2007)

Solomon Kreel lives at the edge of Diamond Lake with the Bronzewood Lodge.  He can often be found in Lazare's house, though the reason for this is unclear.  He has neither the income nor the inclination to gamble.  He is half-orc who grew up at the lodge & works as a scout.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 18, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]







			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> As I will be using a lot of illusions, how are do you interpret the "interaction" part of a saving throw with illusions?  Also, will I be limited to PHB spells using shadow invocation/conjuration?  Could I research spells from other books to add them to my available spells to mimic?




The most common form of interaction for game purposes is an attack roll. Depending of the nature of an illusion, a mere touch may be sufficient. Simply seeing or hearing an illusion is not sufficient unless the image or sound is otherwise incongruous with reality. E.g. hearing the sounds of rushing rapids while in an enclosed cell with four walls and no exit would allow a saving throw since there is no source for the sound.

In general, you are limited to the PH for shadow conjuration and evocation. However, you may also use them to duplicate any conjuration or evocation you know, so researched spells would count.[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the the mini to represent my character.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2007)

I have not heard from Jemal in a while so Phoenix8008, you're in. I will work on personal character intros and post them in the next day or two. If you haven't sent me any background ideas, now would be a good time or I'll be forced to ad lib a bit.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 19, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I have not heard from Jemal in a while so Phoenix8008, you're in. I will work on personal character intros and post them in the next day or two. If you haven't sent me any background ideas, now would be a good time or I'll be forced to ad lib a bit.




Do you have enough background information for my character in this respect?  I sent you another e-mail.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 19, 2007)

Airwalkrr, just sent you my detailed background for Sharlea via email. Since she'll be newly arriving in town from Greyhawk (she's "on loan" to the Church of Heironieous in Diamond Lake), she won't know anyone already living in Diamond Lake. But if some people are deciding to explore an old tomb and needed a clerical companion, she is the one who would be most expendable and not needed around town and would therefore get sent with them perhaps.

A question for you Airwalkrr: are we each starting off with 5 action points like it said in the article you linked to which explained them?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2007)

You start with no action points. The only way to earn them is to defeat challenging encounters.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

Crap, I just got back into the world.. wish I'ld been able to post a 'will be gone for 3-4 days' thing, but I had to leave earlier than anticipated.

Have fun, I guess.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay sounds good, when do we start?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm ready to go.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry Jemal. I just did not know where you had gone. I will let you have first dibs if anyone drops though.

As for starting time, I will start it up this week, but I have some other important things to take care of first. Friday is looking like the most likely start date. Feel free to talk about your characters in the meantime. I'd like to get an idea of who your characters are. What are they doing in Diamond Lake and why might they be interested in getting out of town? If you need some ideas, browse the Player's Guide (linked on the first page).

Also, I have been thinking about it a bit and I think I will make a few minor adjustments to the house rules, but it shouldn't be anything that requires you to re-tool your characters.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sharlea Lightbringer is newly arrived in Diamond Lake on loan to the local church of Heironeous from the church of Pelor in the Free City. She is making the best of her exile here by tending to the poor and downtrodden among Diamond Lake's citizens (A bigger job than she knows!) Her mission is to spread light and life to all she can.

[Sblock=Important! Please read] Unfortunately, I am going to be gone for the next week on vacation in Florida. I really didn't figure it would make a difference originally, since I thought I'd be an alternate for awhile longer than I was. If the DM needs to run me as an NPC for the days I'm gone I have no problem with that. I MAY even be able to swing a LITTLE time online while I'm down there to post here. I'll do my best at least. So I'll see you all next weekend or sooner if possible. Enjoy![/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know if I'll be able to post in the next 24-48 hours but I should be fine after that.  When do you expect us to start airwalkrr?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2007)

Solomon Kreel seeks approval from Nogwier of the Bronzewood lodge & from Lazare, though it is not clear why.  Either of these could ask him to investigate something & he would.  He has some hope of proving himself to the community at large to become more accepted.


----------



## Someone (Mar 24, 2007)

It's probably the moment to put Norbac's skills to the  test before he's worthy of learning more advanced and dangerous secrets.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 26, 2007)

Rendus Gage has spent the last few months assisting Allustan Neff with research in exchange for access to Allustan's personal library in his free time.  He has now studied most of the books that of interest to him and is thinking about leaving Diamond Lake.  However he is a little short on funds at the moment and can't afford the trip back to the city of Greyhawk.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2007)

Barwann would probably know of Allustan because he is a magic user.  If Barwann is getting bored hearing about his companions martial arts training and not doing "work" then he would be trying to find another source of income, even if that means entertaining folks in an inn or tavern with his illusions.  If Solomon makes it to town often, Barwann would take an interest in him, of only because he takes note not to steal from him because he is so big.  If Solomon frequents inns or taverns in Diamond Lake he's probably seen Barwann perform his illusions, and Barwann thinking the above would probably try to win Solomon's friendship if only to protect himself if he was in trouble.  Barwann would try and keep his distance at first from Sharlea, he doesn't know how she would react to his not-so-honest ways.  If she seemed keen on giving out handouts to the poor, Barwann would probably try and convince her that he was down on his luck.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, I believe we are ready to go. I'll be starting this campaign by the end of the week. I just had a really tiring weekend and haven't had time to put up the IC thread. I will link it here when it is ready.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool, no problems.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2007)

I actually will probably not post again until Sunday.  But I'll be here for the long haul.  Psyched to get going.


----------



## Someone (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 1, 2007)

Any further updates on the starting date airwalkrr?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)

Working on it. If I'm lucky I will be ready to go tonight. I've been busier than expected.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 1, 2007)

Great, can't wait to get this game started!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like I got back just in time! Ready to go when you are. 

If Barwann did approach Sharlea for handouts, he would be dissapointed as she has none to give out at the moment. Currently she's more interested in finding her way around and speaking encouragingly to those down on their luck. She will help with physical things where she can, but she's not about giving away all her money to everyone else less rich in the world. She may well have seen him performing in some inns or taverns though as she's inspecting many of them as well. She's been seen alot around the houses of ill repute in town...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

I beg forgiveness for highjacking your thread here folkses... but I wanted to say hi to an oooold friend of mine Phoenix8008.... I didn;t know how to contact him otherwise..... so ummm... hola Phoenix.. ltns.... yahoo SN is Orden_Kane@yahoo.com if you want to catch up... 

again... MANY apoligies for highjacking your ooc thread... won't happen again.... *feels kinda bad for doing...* again sorry hehe


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm going away for Easter and won't be able to post for the next 4 days.  Feel free to NPC me if you really want to get started before I get back.  I'll happily go along with anything anyone else suggests as long as there is knowledge or new spells to be gained.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to getting this game going. Should be tons of fun.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

I just want to let everyone know I have not forgotten about this game. I have been kind of ill this week and very busy recently. But we will get this up and running soon.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 9, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I just want to let everyone know I have not forgotten about this game. I have been kind of ill this week and very busy recently. But we will get this up and running soon.



Thanks for the update Airwalkrr. Sorry to hear you've been sick. I'm sure we all understand that sometimes RL has to come first. I'm sure the game will be worth the wait once we get going.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 9, 2007)

That's ok airwalkrr.  I'm back and ready to play.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry to here you've been sick...Can't wait to see how things turn out for this game.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 13, 2007)

Any further updates?  I will probably be offline for most of the weekend and therefore unable to post.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm gonna start looking at your characters right now. I'll leave a post afterwards if I see anything that needs fixing or if I have any ideas for tying your character to the campaign more.

I'm very sorry for the delay. I have a chronic health problem that has been more of a bother this month than usual, but I am fairly stable right now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

[sblock=Manzanita]Solomon Kreel looks pretty good. The only issue is that you seem to have assumed maximum possible starting wealth. I use average wealth for this campaign. Rangers get 150 gp. Please take a look at the attached file and let me know if anything is amiss.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

[sblock=Someone]I've taken a close look at Norbac and a few things need fixing. First of all, I need an age, height, and weight. I prefer these be determined randomly but as long as it is in the acceptable range for your race, it is ok. You do need to begin at adult age however. Second, since you are 1st level, the highest level maneuvers and stances you may learn are 1st level. Burning blade is 2nd level so you will need to select something else in its place. I will also need a list of readied maneuvers for the start of the game. Assuming your character has time, you can change these whenever you wish. Just let me know via a private post within an sblock when you wish to do so. Third, take note of an email I sent regarding Shadow Blade. I believe you will like it. Finally, I would like to work your character into the setting via the Twilight Monastery. As a worshipper of Xan Yae, it is a perfect fit. Take a look at it in the player's guide, as I will be introducing some of those elements to you and it would be beneficial for you to learn some it ahead of time. Could you also take a quick look at the stat block I wrote to check for erros? Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll get to the rest of you in time. I promise this campaign will start and it will be smoother once it has. I just want to make sure everything is in order before we begin so I can make this the best experience possible. There are some things I never did with the RL AoW campaign I ran that I wanted to correct this time around and you have all created such intersting characters that I want to do your hard work justice.


----------



## Someone (Apr 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Someone]I've taken a close look at Norbac and a few things need fixing. First of all, I need an age, height, and weight. I prefer these be determined randomly but as long as it is in the acceptable range for your race, it is ok. You do need to begin at adult age however. Second, since you are 1st level, the highest level maneuvers and stances you may learn are 1st level. Burning blade is 2nd level so you will need to select something else in its place. I will also need a list of readied maneuvers for the start of the game. Assuming your character has time, you can change these whenever you wish. Just let me know via a private post within an sblock when you wish to do so. Third, take note of an email I sent regarding Shadow Blade. I believe you will like it. Finally, I would like to work your character into the setting via the Twilight Monastery. As a worshipper of Xan Yae, it is a perfect fit. Take a look at it in the player's guide, as I will be introducing some of those elements to you and it would be beneficial for you to learn some it ahead of time. Could you also take a quick look at the stat block I wrote to check for erros? Thanks.[/sblock]




[sblock=Airwalkrr]I forgot the age, weight and height. I described Norbac as short and slim; if you don't mind I'd settle for 5'4'', 126 lbs, and 21 years old. I can't think on any mechanical benefit of choosing height and weight, but will roll them if you want.
Burning blade is a 1st level strike: You may have mistaken it with burning _brand_, which is the next maneuver in the Deser Wind list and is indeed 2nd level.
About the readied maneuvers, I'm used to post prepared spells and such in the first post IC; it's the way I've seen it done in many pbps I've played before. Also I prefer to keep continuously changing information out of the player character sheet. In any case, if you need it, readied maneuvers are: Burning blade, Shadow blade technique, Stone bones and Clinging shadow strike. Island of blades is the only stance, so I'll be using it most (if not all)of the time.
I'll have a look at the player's guide. 
The only "error" I can see in the stat block is that dagger damage and unarmed strikes should have the bonus granted by Shadow Blade; damage therefore should be +4, not +1 (actually, the damage bonus is +4 only when Norbac is using a Shadow hand stance, but since the only one he has is Island of blades, it'll be exceedingly rare he won't have the damage bonus)
Edit: Also, thrown dagger attack bonus should be +0 Bab +3 Dex +1 Weapon Focus, so it should be +4, not +3.
[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Apr 15, 2007)

We are all eager for the game to start, but take your time if you ened. It's not that pbps go quickly; in the long run one week or two won't matter much.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I'll get to the rest of you in time. I promise this campaign will start and it will be smoother once it has. I just want to make sure everything is in order before we begin so I can make this the best experience possible. There are some things I never did with the RL AoW campaign I ran that I wanted to correct this time around and you have all created such intersting characters that I want to do your hard work justice.




No problems airwalkrr.  I just wanted to make sure you knew that I was still interested in playing more than anything else.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2007)

Airwalkrr.  It's a good sign that you're sticking with this game despite these initial setbacks.  I'm psyched to play it.  Thank you for your persistance.

Looks like you modified my CS to fit your profile.  As such, I'll just note the minor changes I need to make.

Solomon Kreel [sblock]
Drop chainshirt, add Studded leather
Drop longbow, add shortbow
Add waterskin

This gives the following adjustments to the CS as you have it.
Weight:  Decreases by 2 lbs
Gold:  Total gps spent drops by 119, leaving him with 29 in the bank.  He'll keep that on his person in the form of 1 pp, 8 gps, and 10 sps.
Armor class decreases by 1
Armor check penalty decreases by 1.
range dmg decreases to 1d6, range mod decreases from 100' to 60'

Think that will do it.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 16, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> [sblock=Airwalkrr]I forgot the age, weight and height. I described Norbac as short and slim; if you don't mind I'd settle for 5'4'', 126 lbs, and 21 years old. I can't think on any mechanical benefit of choosing height and weight, but will roll them if you want.
> Burning blade is a 1st level strike: You may have mistaken it with burning _brand_, which is the next maneuver in the Deser Wind list and is indeed 2nd level.
> About the readied maneuvers, I'm used to post prepared spells and such in the first post IC; it's the way I've seen it done in many pbps I've played before. Also I prefer to keep continuously changing information out of the player character sheet. In any case, if you need it, readied maneuvers are: Burning blade, Shadow blade technique, Stone bones and Clinging shadow strike. Island of blades is the only stance, so I'll be using it most (if not all)of the time.
> I'll have a look at the player's guide.
> ...




[sblock=Someone]Yea I must have mixed burning blade and burning brand up. No problem. You can feel free to change info on your char sheet. I just like to keep track of my own copy for my use because of the way I run combat (will be explained later). I didn't include the damage modifier from Shadow Blade since it is a conditional modifier, but I included a note on it now in the block. Take a look.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 16, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Airwalkrr.  It's a good sign that you're sticking with this game despite these initial setbacks.  I'm psyched to play it.  Thank you for your persistance.
> 
> Looks like you modified my CS to fit your profile.  As such, I'll just note the minor changes I need to make.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Manzanita]Got it. Take a look.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Apr 16, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Someone]Yea I must have mixed burning blade and burning brand up. No problem. You can feel free to change info on your char sheet. I just like to keep track of my own copy for my use because of the way I run combat (will be explained later). I didn't include the damage modifier from Shadow Blade since it is a conditional modifier, but I included a note on it now in the block. Take a look.[/sblock]




Looks perfect now.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 16, 2007)

Are there any changes you would like me to make to Rendus airwalkrr?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 17, 2007)

Or to Sharlea?


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2007)

I have only looked at Someone and Manzanita's characters so far in detail. I will check the others out sometime this week if we have clear skies.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 23, 2007)

Any further news?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you still there airwalkrr?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 7, 2007)

I hope that you are ok airwalkrr.  You said earlier that you had some health problems.  I hope this isn't why you haven't been posting to this thread.  I am almost at the stage now where I am thinking that this game has finished before it has even began.  :\ 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 24, 2007)

Aaaaallrighty then... It's been over a month now since we heard from the DM and I'm about ready to give up here. Sounded like it would be a great campaign, but if this is the way it's going to go then it's not worth the time.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 25, 2007)

The frustrating thing is that he's still posting on EN World.  I've posted multiple times asking him about it when I saw him post in a thread in General.  I've also e-mailed him twice about it.  In all instances he has simply ignored me.  Either I'm now on his ignore list for some reason or he is just avoiding me about it.  Either way I think it is pretty rude.

Is this relatively common for a DM to just ditch a PbP game without bothering to let the players know?  I've only played in one other one before so I don't know what is common or uncommon.

On a related note, airwalkrr also seems to have stopped posting without warning in the other PbP that he was running (and that one had actually started play).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2007)

Sometimes a person can't meet an obligation and, when confronted with their inability to perform as expected, they clam up not out of ill-will toward their confronter, but out of uncertainty.  Admittedly, I don't know anything about airwalkrr or this game, but were I a player here, I'd probably have to content myself with the knowledge that the game tanked prematurely.  No need to thrash the DM; something must've changed for him so that he felt he couldn't devote the time to PbP.  We all make mistakes.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 25, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sometimes a person can't meet an obligation and, when confronted with their inability to perform as expected, they clam up not out of ill-will toward their confronter, but out of uncertainty.  Admittedly, I don't know anything about airwalkrr or this game, but were I a player here, I'd probably have to content myself with the knowledge that the game tanked prematurely.  No need to thrash the DM; something must've changed for him so that he felt he couldn't devote the time to PbP.  We all make mistakes.



I understand and appreciate all that. I even agree. I suppose my post was trying to give him something to respond to so that he may actually post to let us know if it wasn't going to happen. I don't think it was thrashing the DM too much to say what I've said. If life has interfered and stopped him from being able to run this game or any other, maybe this is the first time this has happened for him and like you say, he might be shy or uncertain of how to tell us. All I'm posting here to do is let him know that in the future, at least let people know what's going on if at all possible. Because people poured time and energy into making up these characters, posting here, and checking here for updates over the last month and more.  To silently disappear is just bad manners. I would have been fine with an explanation and apology anytime in the last month. Now, I'm only checking/posting here because of this conversation because I don't think I'd join in now even if the game started for real today.


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2007)

These games die all the time.  I've been playing PbP here for 4.5 years now.  The longest game I was involved with lasted nearly 2 years.  It was great, but even the best of games dies eventually.  The DM &/or several of the players are sure to burn out.

This is why I now play almost exclusively on persistant worlds, such as our own Living EN world, and Living Eberron.  If you really want to bring a PC up levels, and keep playing him or her, you've got to go to a persistant world.  I've got two 7th level PCs in Living En World who have now lasted nearly 4 years.  When a DM disapears there, a judge steps in and completes the game.  Then your PC can continue with a different DM.  

If you're a serious, long-term player, you need to check it out.

It can be good for DMs, too.  While you do have to conform to certain rules of the board, you can also DM away, until you're tired of it, then quit for a while.  You don't have to feel guilty about abandoning your Players, b/c some other DM will step in and take over for you until you're ready to run something else.  I wish more DMs would start adventures over there.


----------



## Someone (May 25, 2007)

To be sincere, I've seen the pattenr many times: a DM steps in, starts an ambitious game (like playing an entire adventure path), and soon after starts recruiting for one or two more games. 9 times out of ten, the game dies in a couple of months. I hoped this time I'd had the opportunity to try a class from ToB.


----------



## Manzanita (May 26, 2007)

Really.  I only joined this one b/c I've been jonsing for a shot at Age of Worms.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 27, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Really.  I only joined this one b/c I've been jonsing for a shot at Age of Worms.



Me as well. Maybe something else good will come along and last longer. This is my last post here. Deleting this from my favorites now so I won't be checking back again.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 27, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sometimes a person can't meet an obligation and, when confronted with their inability to perform as expected, they clam up not out of ill-will toward their confronter, but out of uncertainty.  Admittedly, I don't know anything about airwalkrr or this game, but were I a player here, I'd probably have to content myself with the knowledge that the game tanked prematurely.  No need to thrash the DM; something must've changed for him so that he felt he couldn't devote the time to PbP.  We all make mistakes.




That's a fair enough comment CB.  I'm not sure if your comment re: thrashing the DM was directed at me.  If it was, in my defence, I don't think I am being particularly harsh on airwalkrr.  I think that if you start a PbP game and then don't reply to multiple e-mails and messages about the game it is rude.

If he had replied to my e-mail and just said, "I'm unsure whether the game is still going to go ahead." that would have been fine by me.  Sometimes people get a bit over-ambitious and then realise it's not going to work out.  Psion's RttToH ended fairly early on.  However, he kept us informed of how things were going so we all knew what the situation was.  I was disappointed that the game ended but because he was honest about it, I didn't have a problem.  Similiarly, in your Pathfinder PbP, you let everyone know that you were going to be out of town for a bit and wouldn't be posting.  That way, we all knew that you hadn't just ditched the game.

I'm not saying that DM's *have* to finish a game once they start it.  I just ask that they let players know if they decide to end a game instead of just not posting on the thread anymore.  I think that is the polite thing to do more than anything else.

CB, if on the other hand, your comment re: thrashing the DM wasn't directed at me, please ignore my comments!     

P.S.  I'm still very excited about your Pathfinder PbP.  August can't come fast enough.    

Olaf the Stout


----------

